# Silvermax III Watercooled



## tzitzibp (Oct 17, 2008)

I decided to WC my rig with spare parts I could salvage from a couple of friends old setups and aquarium parts I had laying around!

So these are the parts I had to begin with:
1. an old EHEIM 1048 (600 lt/hour) pump...
2. cpu and NB blocks from an antartica WC kit 
3. a Hardware labs Black ICE GT radiator
4. a Themaltake radiator striped from a bigwater kit
5. ALPHACOOL PUR 10/8MM UV Green tube....

The first step was striping the maximus formula of its cooling setup....

In order to remove the fusion block without cracking the mobo I put it in the fridge for about 2 hours then it just came off with minimum effort....

Second step was installing the waterblocks....Only wish I had a SB block to fit aswell!

Now I in the process of fitting, or should I say deciding, the way I should install the radiators...


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 17, 2008)

here is the cpu block and installation


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 17, 2008)

ok.... I installed the first of the two rads and just hope the result will satisfy me!


----------



## steelkane (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like it's going to work out nicely,, Just wondering In this picture, were there any Nylon washers that go in-between the stand-off's & mobo. 






I also had a suggestion for your south bridge chip,, this should work really nice for you. 





http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=197&products_id=23200

I Like reading projects,, so I'll check back when I can.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 19, 2008)

those two waterblocks look familar; i used similar ones in an old Asetek loop (i bought the kit) for a socket 478 Prescott chip. hmm i still have those somewhere.


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2008)

@steelkane thanks for the reply and No there are no washers. There were no washers on the previous setep, either, so I hope it is not going to cause any problems!

as for the SB heatsink, as you can see I used 4x vga memory heatsinks to get a SB cooler and i plan to install a 4cm fan on top of it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2008)

well i went on ahead and installed the base for the reservoir and setup a loop for running clear water to check for leaks....and leaks I found!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> those two waterblocks look familar; i used similar ones in an old Asetek loop (i bought the kit) for a socket 478 Prescott chip. hmm i still have those somewhere.



yes they were originaly used for a 478 socket pentium4, then for a 775 socket c2duo (e6750), and now to be used again for a 775 socket c2duo (e8400).

Hopefully with no problems!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 19, 2008)

I had to replace the top of the pump (the inlet flange) as it was cracked andalso replaced the test tubes with the Alphacool UV tubing I bought for this setup!

Looks really great up to now!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 20, 2008)

I am almost done....


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 21, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I also had a suggestion for your south bridge chip,, this should work really nice for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I decided to follow your advice, but I couldn't find this specific heatsink.... so I went on and ordered this...ENZOTECH CNB-R1 NORTHBRIDGE HEATSINK


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 22, 2008)

I had to cancel the last one because it does not fit! 

so I went back to my original idea for the SB, and installed 4x 1x1cm copper heatsinks with a 4cm fan on top and hope it works OK!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 22, 2008)

*watercooling finito!*

ok I believe i am done.... check this out!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 22, 2008)

soon to post in case gallery.....

so I kept best pics for it!

btw temps for {@3ghz - no OC} are:
sensor : idle - load
cpu: 34 - 46
mb: 31 - 35
NB: 39 - 46
SB:38 - 46

temps for {@3.6ghz - Mild OC} are:
sensor : idle - load
cpu: 38 - 50
mb: 33 - 36
NB: 43 - 48
SB: 41 - 47

room temp during tests: 27 C

not bad!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

PICS1-3 : vantage,   4 : 3dmark06)
1. E8400 @3.6 (400x9), mem @1066, crossfire HD3870 @800/1100 (Physx disabled)

2. E8400 @3.6 (400x9), mem @1066, crossfire HD3870 @837/1197 (Physx enabled). Note the difference of this picture and the first in the CPU test section and you will see the difference the PPU does...

3. E8400 @3.6 (450x8), mem @900, crossfire HD3870 @837/1197 (Physx enabled)

4. E8400 @4.05 (450x9), mem @1066, crossfire HD3870 @837/1197 (Physx enabled). need to test these settings in vantage, too!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

You have a bubble in your cpu block.You need to take the block off,and jump start your pc to start the pump,and rotate the block around to get rid of it.


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

keen eye...thanks!

I already did!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

tigger said:


> You have a bubble in your cpu block.You need to take the block off,and jump start your pc to start the pump,and rotate the block around to get rid of it.



nice work tiggs... but ill challenge you here mate...
can you spot the bubble in the following pic?


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

damn! I am blind!

anyway just to show the bubble gone!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

that looks sweet bro...!!! nice job


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> that looks sweet bro...!!! nice job



glad you like it! chk the gallery.....

btw some more pics...


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 24, 2008)

tigger said:


> You have a bubble in your cpu block.You need to take the block off,and jump start your pc to start the pump,and rotate the block around to get rid of it.



Actually, I let the circuit run for 36  hours to remove all bubbles, before starting the system!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 25, 2008)

temps in idle


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 25, 2008)

and another one


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I just installed my new CPU (thank you fits), and this is my first attempt OCing this baby...


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

after an unfortunate vga bios flash I had to rma one of my hd3870 s and due to lack of cards of the same specs, the shop replaced it with a Sapphire TOXIC HD4870........ On top of that I got another one to set up a crossfire...

Here is a bench with just one card...


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

this is a bench of the crossfire with everything on stock...


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

and this is the max I managed up to now!


----------

